# Trade Pierce



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm sick and tired of watching Pierce jog up the floor on every possession instead of running. He poisons the offense. Three of their four losses (Hornets, Nets, Bulls) are directly attributable to poor play by Pierce. He isn't hustling-- who does he think he is, Tracy McGrady? If he isn't willing to play fast break basketball then either sit is a*s on the bench or trade him. I'd rather watch Jiri Welsch.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's funny, if he would run he would get more high percentage shots. 

But he is not in the best condition for an NBA player that's for sure.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Without Pierce the Celtics would be where again?


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

OB needs to tell him not to bring it up the floor all the time. That's what the point guards are for. He's always playing so far away from the basket. He never gets good drives or shots anymore. He used to be so good at that, but that's when Walker was away from the basket and getting it to him. The point guards need to do that now. 

But no matter what mistakes he's making now, enough with the trade Pierce crap. I have no reason to believe Pierce won't learn. Up until the end of the fourth quarter, Pierce was being totally unselfish. He got guys open shots, but aside from James, nobody was hitting them. His teammates need to knock those shots down. In previous games, they were - shooting in the mid 40's. Tonight they were just off. Pierce needs to hustle and work without the ball. I think it'll come with time. What used to work before is not working now, but Pierce is not one to give up. He has to learn to deal with these defenses. Every single team is doubling even before he gets the ball, and they're pushing him around. Running and getting ahead of the defense would help a lot, but for some reason, he's not running. I don't know if it's totally his fault or if the coaches aren't emphasizing it enough. Nobody seems to be running anymore. It's not all Pierce.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Great idea....I think they should trade him for a late 2nd round draft choice....


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> OB needs to tell him not to bring it up the floor all the time. That's what the point guards are for. He's always playing so far away from the basket. He never gets good drives or shots anymore. He used to be so good at that, but that's when Walker was away from the basket and getting it to him. The point guards need to do that now.
> 
> But no matter what mistakes he's making now, enough with the trade Pierce crap. I have no reason to believe Pierce won't learn. Up until the end of the fourth quarter, Pierce was being totally unselfish. He got guys open shots, but aside from James, nobody was hitting them. His teammates need to knock those shots down. In previous games, they were - shooting in the mid 40's. Tonight they were just off. Pierce needs to hustle and work without the ball. I think it'll come with time. What used to work before is not working now, but Pierce is not one to give up. He has to learn to deal with these defenses. Every single team is doubling even before he gets the ball, and they're pushing him around. Running and getting ahead of the defense would help a lot, but for some reason, he's not running. I don't know if it's totally his fault or if the coaches aren't emphasizing it enough. Nobody seems to be running anymore. It's not all Pierce.


He wasn't hustling. He was playing at half speed. He plays with his head down. He never advances the ball up the floor by passing. After he gets a rebound he dribbles the ball up the floor.

He is leading the league in turnovers with more than twice as many as the guy in second place. How many did he have tonight-- eight or nine? Again? If he was a rookie he'd have already played his way out of the rotation.

He poisons the offense with his inability or unwillingness to run the floor. I'm tired of hearing Heinsohn and everyone else make excuses for this guy. If he won't run, bench him or trade him.

He's playing like a pathetic excuse for a superstar. The emperor isn't wearing any clothes-- and every coach in the league knows it.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Totally agree with BJ--well except for the trade Pierce part. Paul has really been slowing us down, (hehe, Walker says he's loving running in Dallas and changes when he said he wouldn't, and Pierce wants to change but can't, kinda funny). I have seen this in a lot of games, he gets the ball and starts walking up the court. Give the ball to the PG and run (BTW I have also seen him walk when he gives the ball up to the PG), or make the damn pass and let the others run, everyone seems to be running.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm just puzzled as to why he won't run. He's not quite the athlete of a Kobe or T-Mac, but he's still pretty athletic. The running teams like the Nets, Mavs, and Kings have people running who are slower than Pierce, but it still works. Who would stop him if he ran? Have years of not running just programmed him not to even think about it? He could do so much damage at the front of a break, initiating a break, or being the trailer. He's already trying very hard to share the ball with mixed results. Against the Bulls he had 8 assists, but on the other hand, he had 7 turnovers. He wants to make the plays, but his decision making isn't there yet. It comes and goes. I think it's a step in the right direction. It just needs to be honed. I just haven't seen the effort in the running game. They did a lot of running in the preseason, and it was actually Walker who was more likely to be up the court than Pierce. I just wonder if OB has Pierce running during practice or if he just hasn't worked him into that part of the offense yet. It just seems uncharacteristic for Pierce not to even try. If Baker and Blount can run the floor, Pierce should be able to, too.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> They did a lot of running in the preseason, and it was actually Walker who was more likely to be up the court than Pierce.


So, did we trade the wrong guy for this kind of offense?!  

j/k. 


I know it is frustrating but we need to be patient! Trading Pierce is of course unthinkable. Other thing is benching him. I agree that if he doesnt play good, someone else should get his minutes. On the other hand, benching your best player is dangerous (for relations on and off the court), that is why it wont happen.

But if we look back, there were some reports after Walker trade, that Toine didnt listen and didnt play the way OB wanted. Still, I dont remember seeing Toine on the bench that often. My theory about this is that if you dont listen to your coach you should be benched (if you are not, coach looses his authority in other players eyes-it is no longer the coach who is running the team but the player). That is why I didnt believe the reports about Toine and I dont believe that Pierce is playing his "own" game and doesnt listen to the OBs instructions.

In this situation I think Paul just isnt capable of playing the way OB wants and needs more time to learn the new offense. On the other hand (and this concerns me a lot more!) I am still not convinced that OB is totally sold on this running game and that he wants to go slow with implementing it. This, in my opinion, is also a reason why Pierce is not playing (running) the way we would like him to play (run)!

So for things to change, we need to give more time to players to adjust and we need OB to believe 100% in this new offense. If the coach doesnt believe in it, players certainly wont!


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I agree that I've been pretty upset with Paul lately also and a benching would not be uncalled for at this point, However, last night against the lowly Bulls NO ONE RAN! We had *ZERO* fast break points. There is absolutely no excuse for that, especially since our bench goes 12 deep without losing too much so the excuse of 2 games in 2 nights and they are tired does not fly! Also, why no Jumaine Jones, does ANYONE know?!? No one else could hit water from a boat last night why was Jones not given some minutes?!? It didn't say he was injured in the box score it said did not play coach's decision as it has the last couple games as well!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> I agree that I've been pretty upset with Paul lately also and a benching would not be uncalled for at this point, However, last night against the lowly Bulls NO ONE RAN! We had *ZERO* fast break points. There is absolutely no excuse for that, especially since our bench goes 12 deep without losing too much so the excuse of 2 games in 2 nights and they are tired does not fly! Also, why no Jumaine Jones, does ANYONE know?!? No one else could hit water from a boat last night why was Jones not given some minutes?!? It didn't say he was injured in the box score it said did not play coach's decision as it has the last couple games as well!


I was at the Bull's game and MIke James was running. He just couldn't make a layup :no: Also, why are we shooting three's again? I thought Danny Ainge was supposed to encourage a *RUNNING* team. If everyone, besides Mike James, shot 3's for the whole game, atleast we can get Dwight Howard.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> Also, why no Jumaine Jones, does ANYONE know?!? No one else could hit water from a boat last night why was Jones not given some minutes?!? It didn't say he was injured in the box score it said did not play coach's decision as it has the last couple games as well!


OB was quoted the other day as saying he will not play a 12 man rotation. That leaves someone on the bench. Now, I'm not sure why he went with McCarty, who did absolutely nothing in 8 minutes, and not Jones, but it's been OB's way to play the guys who prove themselves in practice.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> 
> 
> OB was quoted the other day as saying he will not play a 12 man rotation. That leaves someone on the bench. Now, I'm not sure why he went with McCarty, who did absolutely nothing in 8 minutes, and not Jones, but it's been OB's way to play the guys who prove themselves in practice.


OB, despite what he says, won't play Jumaine Jones, unless Walta's hurt or on the IL. He tends to be "loyal" to his veteran players that have been with him for a long time. I don't care what he says, OB doesn't trust Jumaine Jones, who is a *much* better player than Walta.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

What a bunch of hypocritical junk I have read here. Your making excuses for Paul not doing what he is supposed to be doing but when Antoine was allegedly not doing what he was told you wanted him traded. That is so hypocritical.

Birdman said he believed it when Walker wasn't "listening" but because it is now Pierce not doing it (even though it has been acknowledged that Walker was the first one up the court during preseason. There goes that theory about him not wanting to do the running game) you make excuses? 

Pierce has to get used to not getting the ball 97% of the time. He doesn't seem to want to get used to that. At least not yet. Who can blame him. He saw what Antoine had to deal with when he wasn't perfect. He saw how the media treated Antoine. How bad the fans treated Antoine.
I am sure he doesn't want to have to deal with that abuse. It seems to be starting already. I don't think Paul could ever take the abuse night after night that Antoine took.

This was my whole problem the last few years watching the Celtics. Watching Paul take bad shots, watching Paul be selfish and not have a word said to him. If Antoine made a bad pass or took a bad shot everyone would attack him. It is very interesting to see some people turn on Paul. I wonder how long it will take for everyone to start treating him badly. (the majority )


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> *What a bunch of hypocritical junk I have read here* . Your making excuses for Paul not doing what he is supposed to be doing but when Antoine was allegedly not doing what he was told you wanted him traded. That is so hypocritical.


So why don't you leave.  



> Birdman said he believed it when Walker wasn't "listening" but because it is now Pierce not doing it (even though it has been acknowledged that Walker was the first one up the court during preseason. There goes that theory about him not wanting to do the running game) you make excuses?
> 
> Pierce has to get used to not getting the ball 97% of the time. He doesn't seem to want to get used to that. At least not yet. Who can blame him. He saw what Antoine had to deal with when he wasn't perfect. He saw how the media treated him and the fans.
> I am sure he doesn't want to have to deal with that abuse. It seems to be starting already


Antione's gone, get over it. All we can do is wish him well in Dallas now.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> So why don't you leave.


 You so called fans are going to run Paul out of town just like you did Antoine. I don't want to see that happen. I am not going to leave. I have been a Celtic fan longer then you have been alive.

My point about Walker was this is how it all started. I don't want to see Paul abused like Antoine was. If this town continue's to eat up it's superstars then no one will want to play here.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm going to keep abusing him until he starts to hustle. I can forgive the missed shots, I can forgive the turnovers (to a point), but I refuse to forgive a lack of hustle.

When Manny Ramirez jogs down to first instead of running out a ground ball, there is a huge furor in the Boston press. When Pierce does the same thing for FOUR QUARTERS in a basketball game, everyone jumps in with excuses-- it was the second night of a back to back, he's been playing too many minutes, blah blah blah.

He's a 13 million-dollar player. I just want to see him play as hard as Mark Bount and Eric Williams. From what I've seen so far this year, EWill ought to be the captain of this team, not Pierce.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> He's a 13 million-dollar player. I just want to see him play as hard as Mark Bount and Eric Williams. From what I've seen so far this year, EWill ought to be the captain of this team, not Pierce.


Eric Williams definently should be the captain of this team. He is scrappy and vocal. He can tell his teamates to step it up and hustle and leave their heart out on the floor like he does. We need someone like him on this team. Someone like a Erik Strickland, or a Basketball PJ Stock.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> I'm going to keep abusing him until he starts to hustle. I can forgive the missed shots, I can forgive the turnovers (to a point), but I refuse to forgive a lack of hustle.
> 
> When Manny Ramirez jogs down to first instead of running out a ground ball, there is a huge furor in the Boston press. When Pierce does the same thing for FOUR QUARTERS in a basketball game, everyone jumps in with excuses-- it was the second night of a back to back, he's been playing too many minutes, blah blah blah.
> ...


 I agree with everything you said. He does deserve to be called out on not doing what he was told to do but he does not deserve to be abused like Antoine was. I just think that was over the top. 

It has not gotten anywhere near that yet but it is already starting. Antoine didn't deserve it and neither does Paul. He isn't out there trying to lose. He is out there trying to win. He must know that if this team gets worse then he will get the blame. Which is why he is trying to do everything (does that remind you of any other player we used to have on this team?)

No excuses should be the motto of this team. The motto should not be Abuse the star player till he wants to leave town and never return.

Eric Williams is in a contract year. Don't be surprised if he is gone by the trading deadline. The better he plays the better trade bait he makes.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

I never said anytrhing like this about Walker. Walker played the two playoff series against Indiana and New Jersey on one leg and played his heart out in every game. Did Antoine commit dumb turnovers? Yes. Was his shot selection questionable? Yes. Did KMart outplay him? Yes. But he always hustled.

If Pierce wants to be the leader of this team, that's what he has to do as well.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Birdman said he believed it when Walker wasn't "listening" but because it is now Pierce not doing it (even though it has been acknowledged that Walker was the first one up the court during preseason. There goes that theory about him not wanting to do the running game) you make excuses?


I think you misunderstood, what I was trying to say. I guess my english isnt that good. My point is: I didnt blame Toine for his style of play, for him taking all those threes but a big part of the blame IMO should go to OB. I have always liked Toine for all his leadership on and off the court,his hustle and for all he was going through in Boston. And I also think now, that OB has to take a big part of responsibility for the way we are playing at the moment (including bad play of Pierce). So I am not putting the blame for our bad results solely on Pierce (as I didnt on Walker in the past) and am not looking for a scapegoat, as many other fans have been doing in the past (Walker) and are doing now (with Pierce)! 
But you have to understand that in the past Toine was blamed for every bad game we had (never heard anything bad said about Pierce, which was totally unfair) and now someone else has to take the heat. And that someone else is Pierce. He cant hide anymore! He is the one who will get the credit when we win and he is the won who has to take the heat when we lose! Last year he got the credit when we won (not Toine) and now he is going to get blamed when we lose, cause Toine just isnt here anymore! That is the way it is!


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm not looking for a scapegoat. Pierce didn't put forth the effort, period.

In the pat I've praised Pierce for his hustle (paticularly on defense), his willingness to go on the floor for loose balls, etc. I haven't seen much of that this year. Lat night, he couldn't beat my grandmother down the floor. This is a diffferent team with a different style, and Pierce has to adapt.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*You haters are ridiculous!*

I can not believe what I am hearing from you who want to trade Pierce. You should be ashamed of yourselves! You better not jump back on the bandwagon when Pierce has great games again. 

Look at what Pierce has been doing this season. Look at what he has done his entire career in Boston. He has one bad game and an average game and you want to trade him. TRADE YOU!

This is hard to believe. Here we have Celtic fans who are turning against our best player after one loss. I thought you were Celtic fans. Celtic fans are more loyal and patient with the great Celtics.

Terrible!


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Hating!*

Good Call! I have always not liked Walker ever since his days in Kentucky so that is why I was glad to see him go. I hate when people dis anyone that plays bad in a matter of a few games or even on season. Paul has been one of the stars of this team for the last 5 yrs and to turn on him now, shame on you. These Raef haters who say its a horrible trade how bout you give it some time. I love EWill and Walter why you ask, they play all out every time they hit the court they never complain and they are great in the community. Paul does need to hustle more, he needs to make better decisions and yes Raef may need some time but just like those of you last season who said Vin was gonna be a bust and it was a horrible trade again you were wrong! Trade Pierce, bad Baker deal, bad Raef deal why dont you try to support your team and stop all the hating!! Pierce will be back and the C's will be a top 4 seed in the east!


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> I'm not looking for a scapegoat. Pierce didn't put forth the effort, period.
> 
> In the pat I've praised Pierce for his hustle (paticularly on defense), his willingness to go on the floor for loose balls, etc. I haven't seen much of that this year. Lat night, he couldn't beat my grandmother down the floor. This is a diffferent team with a different style, and Pierce has to adapt.


If you have praised Pierce in the past for his hustle, then why do you feel that he's a hopeless case and must be traded? This is the first time in his NBA career that he has not had Walker on his team. Players have changed. The system has changed. Defenses have changed, since Paul is the only one teams feel they have to stop. Maybe he felt like he had to run the offense against the Bulls. The eight assists count for something. The seven turnovers were bad, but at least he was trying to make something happen. Yes, he went about it the wrong way, but do you honestly think he'll go the whole season doing the same thing and then wondering why it didn't work? Eric Williams is doing well, but he didn't really have to change his game at all. He posts up, plays defense, provides energy, and scraps - same thing he's always done. Pierce can't do what he's always done, and he's not quite sure what it is he has to do. He falls back into old habits, but he also is making a concerted effort to be a playmaker. 

There are no excuses for not showing hustle. That should be a given. But there are also no excuses for not giving him the benefit of the doubt and giving him time to correct his mistakes. Players can change.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> 
> 
> If you have praised Pierce in the past for his hustle, then why do you feel that he's a hopeless case and must be traded? This is the first time in his NBA career that he has not had Walker on his team. Players have changed. The system has changed. Defenses have changed, since Paul is the only one teams feel they have to stop. Maybe he felt like he had to run the offense against the Bulls. The eight assists count for something. The seven turnovers were bad, but at least he was trying to make something happen. Yes, he went about it the wrong way, but do you honestly think he'll go the whole season doing the same thing and then wondering why it didn't work? Eric Williams is doing well, but he didn't really have to change his game at all. He posts up, plays defense, provides energy, and scraps - same thing he's always done. Pierce can't do what he's always done, and he's not quite sure what it is he has to do. He falls back into old habits, but he also is making a concerted effort to be a playmaker.
> ...


Of course he's not a hopeless case. But if he wants to be a leader on this team, he has to lead by example.

Antoine Walker wasn't a hopeless case either. In fact, I caught most of the 3rd period of the Mavs-Rockets game last night on TNT, and there was no doubt in anyone's mind who was the best player on the floor. And that player wasn't jogging up the floor on offense, he was sprinting.


----------



## WaltaaMcCarty (Oct 21, 2003)

hhaha that was a good one Big John. Wait a second, why in the HELL would we trade pierce? He's been slumping, oh no, everyone slumps. Hes our team leader, he has heart, and perseverence. What else can we ask from him?


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Of course he's not a hopeless case. But if he wants to be a leader on this team, he has to lead by example.
> ...


Ok. That's fine. But the topic of this thread is "Trade Pierce", which doesn't sound like you're giving him a chance. I think that's where people have the biggest beef.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> 
> 
> Ok. That's fine. But the topic of this thread is "Trade Pierce", which doesn't sound like you're giving him a chance. I think that's where people have the biggest beef.


Well they traded Walker-- ostensibly because he would hog the ball too much and not fit into their new up tempo style of play. In fact, Antoine has fit into the Mavs running game just fine, while Pierce is the one hogging the ball and loafing up the floor. Maybe I should have titled the thread "Ainge Traded the Wrong Guy."


----------



## KBrownFan (Jul 6, 2003)

"Well they traded Walker-- ostensibly because he would hog the ball too much and not fit into their new up tempo style of play. In fact, Antoine has fit into the Mavs running game just fine, while Pierce is the one hogging the ball and loafing up the floor. Maybe I should have titled the thread "Ainge Traded the Wrong Guy."

Keep dreaming..
Pierce hasn't played half as horrible as you imagine and DA is building the team around him not trading him. LOL. Walker is gone..get over it.

Pete


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

I don't think for a minute that Ainge is going to trade Pierce. But Pierce played a lazy, ineffective game against the Bulls and deserves to be called out, particularly since he has been annointed the new team leader.

If they do not push the ball on offense they will be a losing team. Pierce has to get the ball to James or Banks and beat his man up the floor. They can't win games by playing a half court post-up offense, which is what Paul seems to want to do.

Hopefully he will figure this out before he costs them too many more games.


----------



## Schottsie (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: You haters are ridiculous!*



> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> I can not believe what I am hearing from you who want to trade Pierce. You should be ashamed of yourselves! You better not jump back on the bandwagon when Pierce has great games again.
> 
> Look at what Pierce has been doing this season. Look at what he has done his entire career in Boston. He has one bad game and an average game and you want to trade him. TRADE YOU!
> ...


Good post-

Trading or Benching Pierce is out of the question. There is nothing to be alarmed about - he is still the franchise, and we are very lucky to have him. There are twenty-something teams out there that wish they were so lucky.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: You haters are ridiculous!*



> Originally posted by <b>Schottsie</b>!
> 
> 
> Good post-
> ...


Would you trade Pierce even up for Kobe (assuming Kobe's legal troubles were behind him)? For McGrady? For Nowitski? For Ben Wallace? For a healthy Ray Allen plus Ronald Murray? How about Pierce and Battie for Antoine Walker and Eduardo Najera? There are other players teams are lucky to have, too. I won't even bring up guys like Tim Duncan and Shaq.

No player is untradable, as Ainge was quick to point out as soon as he arrived. Kareem was traded, and so was Wilt (twice).

I'm a Celtics fan, not a fan of any one player. Whatever brings #17 closer is fine with me.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

*LOL*

This thread is so funny that I just have to laugh at it.
It's about time people gave Pierce some grief when he plays bad.

Last year regardless of the game he had he always got the credit if it was a win. If it was a loss regardless of the way Antoine played he always got the blame .

I posted a thread not that long ago asking who would get the blame if this team fell apart and I was blasted by one hapless sole for being negative. 
Well looky here. It looks like the blame game has started already.

Yes You can call what I am doing as gloating. Certain"fans" deserve to be gloated at

BIG JOHN,
Thanks for having the courage to start this thread.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Celtics "falling apart"*

4-4 with wins at Indiana and home vs. Sacramento does not constitute falling apart.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: Celtics "falling apart"*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> 4-4 with wins at Indiana and home vs. Sacramento does not constitute falling apart.


 Haven't you heard the saying your only as good as your last game? You Pierce fanatics (oops sorry. I apoligize. You are not a Pierce fanatic)should get used to this happening when the Celtics lose. This is how "Celtics fans" work these days. (Well most of them)
Now that Walker is in Dallas you can't blame him.

In case you have not noticed the whole Atlantic division is falling apart right now.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Losing at home to a pathetic team like the Chicago Bulls (who were playing without Chandler and Fizer) constitutes falling apart all by itself. People in Boston actually paid for tickets to that game.


----------



## Schottsie (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: You haters are ridiculous!*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Would you trade Pierce even up for Kobe (assuming Kobe's legal troubles were behind him)? For McGrady? For Nowitski? For Ben Wallace? For a healthy Ray Allen plus Ronald Murray? How about Pierce and Battie for Antoine Walker and Eduardo Najera? There are other players teams are lucky to have, too. I won't even bring up guys like Tim Duncan and Shaq.
> ...


Kobe or McGrady, yes. The rest of them, no. I never said he was untradeable. I said it was out of the question. If the Spurs want to trade Duncan, that would be great. But to trade Pierce without getting a top 10 player in return would be a huge mistake.

The point is not whether or not he is tradeable, it is should he be traded. The answer is clearly no. Instead of overreacting because of a few games, we should give him time to gel with the new team. What happens in the playoffs is all that matters anyway. 

And yes, the Celtics will make the playoffs.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

I agree with you, but sadly, I'm not sure if this, or something similar to these complaints, will reach Pierce anytime soon. I have my doubts as to how good O'brien is at lighting a fire under anyone. We'll see, but this isn't his only problem right now. His turnovers are jawdropping and he's barely shooting 40% from the field (last year there was the excuse that he didn't have his legs because of playing all summer), somebody's gotta try and help him get out of this rut because this team's going absolutely nowhere if he keeps playing the way he is.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

It must be the white shoes and him not wearing his headband. I havent been able to watch a game on TV so this is kinda news to me, but i follow the play by play, and he hasnt got to the line enough or slashing, and his shooting is spotty, but also, he has two big differences now for every game- the extra attention, and the "Tmac team" situation thingy, and the fast break system. I dont know why he wouldnt want to run the floor, his scoring is definitely lacking, but its adjustment time still, for everyone and every team, not just Paul Pierce.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Should we still trade Pierce?*

19, 6, and 5. 3 blocked shots. 1 turnover. Celtics get a win.

Maybe Paul's trade value is up. Let's do it!!!!!!

Paul is a bad apple!! 

Let's get Sheed!!!

I will not let you forget how stupid an idea you had. Trade Paul???!!!? Trade You!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

You guys want to run? And want guys that will run? How about RJ and Kittles for PP?



-Petey


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: You haters are ridiculous!*



> Originally posted by <b>Schottsie</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe or McGrady, yes. The rest of them, no. I never said he was untradeable. I said it was out of the question. If the Spurs want to trade Duncan, that would be great. But to trade Pierce without getting a top 10 player in return would be a huge mistake.
> ...


Sorry, Vince is not up for grabs as well for Pierce. The guy is so limited with his offensive weapsons? WTH? Highpost ugly spin to the lane?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Should we still trade Pierce?*



> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> 19, 6, and 5. 3 blocked shots. 1 turnover. Celtics get a win.
> 
> Maybe Paul's trade value is up. Let's do it!!!!!!
> ...


How is that stupid, if one doesn't want to hustle then what is he doing? He's the captain for gods-sake, don't walk while everyone is trying to run.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> You guys want to run? And want guys that will run? How about RJ and Kittles for PP?
> 
> 
> ...


 I know you are trying to be funny but I wouldn't trade Reaf Lafrentz for those two (incert any insult you like here)players you mentioned.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> I know you are trying to be funny but I wouldn't trade Reaf Lafrentz for those two (incert any insult you like here)players you mentioned.


Can I just go on the record as saying that I would deal LaFrentz for Jefferson and Kittles. Additionally, that other site's trade checker says it works. How 'bout it?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> Can I just go on the record as saying that I would deal LaFrentz for Jefferson and Kittles. Additionally, that other site's trade checker says it works. How 'bout it?


No thanks. It's just some are complaining about PP, there aren't too many his type that run up and down. Do Kobe, T-Mac and VC do it every play? Nope.

-Petey


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> No thanks. It's just some are complaining about PP, there aren't too many his type that run up and down. Do Kobe, T-Mac and VC do it every play? Nope.
> ...


I didn't think you would. Those three don't do it every play. People don't spout off about it because sports fans in LA, Orlando, and Toronto don't care as much as we do in Boston. I know someone from one of those cities will try to argue me on that, but before they start, they're already wrong.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*BIG John*

Listen

I just want to say that I am Paul Pierce's biggest fan. And I will support Paul to the fullest. Although I have noticed a lack in his game, I will still defend Paul being traded. Thats a bunch of BS.

First of all, to the people saying Walker shouldn't have been trade,and that it might been better if Paul went, [strike]you are idiots. [/strike]
Antoine Walker is the epitome of the player that you are describing Pierce as, which is wrong. Yah, Antoine Walker has been having a good year, but wait and see. He won't play that way all season. Quote me on that one. 


For the fans, if you even think of trading pierce being the answer, you can count the celtics franchise on rolling back into the gutter. Do you want to see the franchise crumble and have an even emptier arena? That would be a foolish move. 

Paul Pierce is the Boston franchise. You boston fans knocking Pierce remind me of fellow sixers fans here in Philadelphia. They even wanted to trade Iverson a couple times. He is the franchise. Iverson should be the mayor of the city. Paul is the same figure in boston.


So give the guy some time. Big John, you have been pretty critical. I will come back to you at the All-Star weekend and well measure his progress. I bet you wont be criticizing him then!

Don't call people idiots. ---agoo


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*and one yeah*

Someone said something like: Who does Paul think he is? Tracy Mcgrady?

That is a pretty stupid comment. Do you want Paul to pout and cry when he has a bad game- and blame it on the zone? Do you want Paul to cry and threaten to retire when he has a off-night? Nah, Paul isn't tracy mcgrady. Paul is a baller. 

And don't tell me Mcgrady is a hustler. The man is lazy on defense as well. He barely gets back half the time, often strolling back.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: BIG John*



> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> 
> I just want to say that I am Paul Pierce's biggest fan. And I will


Thats sums it all up right there.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: BIG John*



> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> Listen
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: BIG John*



> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats sums it all up right there.


It does doesn't it.
How long have I been saying that.


[strike] The Truth always feels the need to put down other players to make Pierce look better. He has done it twice in this thread alone.[/strike]

Comments directed at posters belong in PMs, not in posts in the thread. ---agoo


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Should we still trade Pierce?*



> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> How is that stupid, if one doesn't want to hustle then what is he doing? He's the captain for gods-sake, don't walk while everyone is trying to run.


The stupidity that I am talking about is the "Trade Pierce" crap.

Should Boston trade Paul Pierce because he is taking more than 4 or 5 games to adjust to a new offense and alot of new players?

I'll say it again. I do not want to hear you boys on the Paul Pierce bandwagon later. Trade Pierce? Trade you!!!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Should we still trade Pierce?*



> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> 
> 
> The stupidity that I am talking about is the "Trade Pierce" crap.
> ...


Should Ainge trade Toine just because he dosn't like him?



> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> I'll say it again. I do not want to hear you boys on the Paul Pierce bandwagon later. Trade Pierce? Trade you!!!


Never been a blinded Paul Pierce fan......


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*thats ridiculous though*

If you trade Paul Pierce just because he hasn't played at his ability in the first couple games of the season, you are trading away the franchise

you misawell close the Bank America Center. Because its gone if they trade away their franchise player based on a few not amazing performances!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: thats ridiculous though*



> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> If you trade Paul Pierce just because he hasn't played at his ability in the first couple games of the season, you are trading away the franchise
> 
> you misawell close *the Bank America Center* . Because its gone if they trade away their franchise player based on a few not amazing performances!!


Bank of America Center just doesn't sound right. Before I called it the Garden, but I was just getting used to the Fleet Center.


----------

